# Icon Packs and Nova Launcher



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys I'm wondering if it's possible with the updated Nova Launcher and Prime to change the icon theme to one of Phlashs' AOKP icon sets? If so can someone give me a quick walk through?


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

84 views and no comments. I have a feeling I'm SOL.


----------



## ncdub (Jun 7, 2011)

There is a setting in Nova where you can chose which icon pack to use.... I am assuming that's what you're speaking of.

Nova settings>look and feel>icon pack

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont think his icon packs can do that though. He has them all in zips (last I checked) and they need to be made into an apk for them to download and install on the phone. Then you could go into the Nova settings and apply them as the icon theme.


----------



## RaginJ (Oct 12, 2011)

Is it a flashable zip? If not you could extract it in root explorer and they will end up showing up in your gallery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

NM figured it out.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn it now I need a better clock widget. *Process starts over on new project.*


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Sooooo how did you do it?

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## aLeXandEr (Jul 11, 2011)

nexgeezus said:


> Sooooo how did you do it?
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


1. Place app or folder on desired screen.
2. Long press app or folder, menu will pop up.
3. Select edit, touch icon, follow path to desired icon, select.

Simple as that!

Sent from my GNex using XSBT2


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

can you post link to icons?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

joshoid said:


> can you post link to icons?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You have to buy them. Links are in a thread in the aokp section.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Refined a few things. Finished folders and folder icons.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

That's not easy that's long hard way to do it. And time consuming.


aLeXandEr said:


> 1. Place app or folder on desired screen.
> 2. Long press app or folder, menu will pop up.
> 3. Select edit, touch icon, follow path to desired icon, select.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

moosc said:


> That's not easy that's long hard way to do it. And time consuming.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Worth it and cheaper in the long run. What's nice is I can restore it to previous and restore to a backup of the icons using Nova Launcher as well. Also no need to flash or worry about compatability. It works with different theme choosers as well.


----------

